

Finding a good name for your startup is becoming more difficult each day - pipozoft
http://blog.dnominator.com/

======
dudurocha
Mobile-first. Ok. But, besides the great functionality, putting together
domai.nr and twitter API, I don't see my self checking my pocket to check
startups name.

~~~
pipozoft
The process of finding a good name can take lots of hours, just browsing the
internet and checking if they are available.This app is intended to make this
process easier and faster.

